# What Pet/Nickname Do You Call Your Spouse?



## Mer-Maid (Nov 23, 2013)

What pet names do you use?


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

None, they're not good. Read stop calling him honey, and start having sex.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I call him "My Treasure" "My King" and "Hot Papi" pretty regularly.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

This is gonna sound so corny, but I call her 'babes'


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I call her baby doll.

She calls me Pumpkin Bear. I have no idea why.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I call him ridiculous names, Bo, babe, fluffykins, bearkins, fluff bear, daddy. Sometimes I say chan, or chibi. Whatever pops into my mind when I'm talking to him.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

He is Sweetie... I once called the grand daughter Sweetie and he said "Hey, that's MY name!" I send him cards in the mail addressed to "Sweetie ***********" He likes it. 

His OTHER name is Studley Do-Right. No explanation necessary.

Sometimes I call him "Conan".... he likes that too. It usually necessitates a manly pose!

He calls me all kinds of silly/awesome/sweet names.... any combination of sweet, sugary, southern words.... I love 'em all!!!!


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

SadandAngry said:


> None, they're not good.


Why are pet names not good?

edit to add: I looked up the book you referred to, so I now understand why you made that comment.


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

He is to call me googly bear, but after years we just call each other sweetie now.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

I call him babe, and he calls me honey. We're pretty boring.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Batman.

I don't call him Batman as often as I do here. That would get annoying! ...oh... but at select times, yes, Batman. I was annoyed with him recently and referred to him as Bruce Wayne. He got the humor and admitted he was being a d*ck.

Sometimes he calls me ...sexy bottom.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> Sometimes I call him "Conan".... he likes that too. It usually necessitates a manly pose!


heheh


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

omg ours are so lame...it's embarrassing.

-honeypoo pie
-cutiepoo
-sexybutt
-sexyyummyface
-prettypretty

The list goes on and gets a little perverted.


----------



## meg0980 (Dec 25, 2013)

My hubby calls me Ginger or Sweet Ginger because I'm a redhead and loves my red hair. I call him Sparky because in the National Lampoon Vacation movies Beverly D' Angelo calls Chevy Chase that and my husband loves those movies, so I call him Sparky.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I guess it all depends on my mood at the time ??!!

Good : Love

Bad :Ass****e


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I am mickey and wife is Minnie, due to one of the kids calling me mickey mouse once...


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

My last boyfriend always called me 'sweetie' and I actually hated it. It sounded way too much like a pet name for a daughter instead of a hot chick girlfriend (to me!)

Former boyfriends/husband always called me babe or baby, which I much preferred. I also loved it when guys used the retro ones like 'dollface' and 'kitten'.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*My XW had none for me, and I guess I reciprocated. We just called each other pretty much by our first names.

But according to her FB posts, she called OM#1 "Tall Boy"; and OM#2 affectionately referred to her as "Bag Rat!"

Found that all to be rather interesting!*


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I proudly call my love of 42 years baby


Thank You Babe!!


----------



## Forever Grateful (Aug 15, 2013)

We both use babe/baby a lot although he uses it a lot more. I call him 'amore' occasionally which means love in Italian. Also my sexy man.

He calls me 'kitten' sometimes in public. When in the bedroom he sometimes refers to me as his 'sex kitten' among other names. Occasionally he'll refer to me as 'honeydip' or his 'boo'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

My husband never really gave me a nickname.

I always called him "handsome". Occasionally "hon" or "babe".


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I call him Baby or Babe. He use to sing-song my first and middle names because they rhyme. But since our baby was so tiny when she was born we started calling her our little Peanut. So now he calls me his "big" Peanut (because I'm short and he's tall).


----------



## LoveLonely (Dec 8, 2013)

Sometimes she calls me her b*tch.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I call her 
Babe 
or
Mommy (she is 6 months pregnant) or
Barefoot Wife because she loves being barefoot
or
Tickle Bee because she loves to tickle and be tickled


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Some times she calls me God!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I call her "sweet stuff, puddin, hun, hobbit" and "my little unit. "
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

